# Who Makes Their Own Juice?



## UncleJoe

On a whim last winter, I bought a juicer for $5.00 at an auction. (imagine that  ) It looks brand new. Even came in the original box.

Anyway, I ran a bunch of peaches through it yesterday; into Mason jars. It came out mostly as foam which I thought would settle down. 24 hours later the jars are still half foam. Am I doing something wrong or is this the way it works?


----------



## NaeKid

I have made apple-juice and orange-juice, haven't tried making peach-juice, even though I love drinkin' the stuff. I would imagine that instead of using a juicer, maybe a fruit-press would be the better route to go for soft-fruits like a peach and then strain-out the "chunkies".

I am sure that other's will chime-in shortly, eh?


----------



## sailaway

Uncle Joe, you got a bargain, my wife wanted one for Christmas, I spent $150.00! She hasn't even used it yet! I want to start making my own apple juice, I am just waiting for my trees to grow 2 more seasons. I started with 12 and have 8 survivors after 3 years. I am learning all I can about apples for cooking, eating and storing. I plan on making apple butter and fresh cider with my first crop. I currently pull the apples off the branches in order to let the trees grow.


----------



## UncleJoe

Well it's 48 hours now and the jars are still half foam. I'm really disappointed. 
I did some searching last night and found that the type of juicer I have uses centrifugal force to push the juice through the screen. This creates a lot of foam and it needs to be skimmed off. Don't know how much longer this little experiment will last. 

Sailaway, you probably bought the other design that runs slower and makes less foam. Ask her if she wants to trade. I'll bring mine to Penn State and you can take it back to her.


----------



## sailaway

Unfortunately the one I bought her was a hand opperated pull down lever squeezer. It was Christmas so I didn't mind prying my wallet open for it.:sssh:


----------



## Clarice

I found my juicer at a yard sale for $5. We love it. So the same one in a catalog for $300. We have used ours for tomato juice, berry juice and grapes. But not peaches. Not sure why it would have foamed so. Is yours handcrank or electric?


----------



## The_Blob

NICE find, Clarice, usually the ones for $5 at garage sales are the $40-$50 models that 'foam up'...

since I usually drink the juice I make as soon as I make it, foaming isn't such an issue for me

depending on the season &/or my funds (if I haven't grown it myself  ) I usually juice primarily celery & then add some fruit to flavor it up

I like to take the fruit solids & dehydrate them into homemade fruit roll-ups, they are delicious!


----------



## UncleJoe

*Clarice*, It's electric. I put it away for now; too much other stuff.

*Blob*, I considered drying the solids but threw some out to the chickens to see what they would do with it. Can you say feeding frenzy?  So I gave it all to them.

Once the fall beets are ready I may get it out and see what it will do.


----------



## horseman09

Howdy, UncleJoe. We just did 30 qts of tomatoe juice using a food processer -- the crank type. Yup. My honey makes me do the cranking.  I think it's the man's job to supervise and drink beer, but the boss thinks otherwise. 

We never did peach juice, but I wonder if your juicer is too high speed for something as syrupy as peaches. I only met AuntJoe once, but I'll bet if you had a hand crank processer, she'd find someone to crank it.:congrat:


----------



## HarleyRider

*Who makes their own juice...*

I hear "MinuteMade" does.


----------



## UncleJoe

"I hear "MinuteMade" does."

:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi

Alright folks looking for some tips here ... My hubby wants to add apple and tomato juice to the cellar. I have a fruit press and (thanks to my SIL) an electric juicer. (I hope the jucier comes with a book. )

I see peaches are a no no. (got that) any other tips ???


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

*Andi said:


> Alright folks looking for some tips here ... My hubby wants to add apple and tomato juice to the cellar. I have a fruit press and (thanks to my SIL) an electric juicer. (I hope the jucier comes with a book. )
> 
> I see peaches are a no no. (got that) any other tips ???


We do not have a juicer, but have followed the simple instructions in the Ball Blue Book for canning tomato and apple juice.


----------



## Herbalpagan

ok, this is an issue I am working on myself. I got a juicer (Jack LaLane type) and have made juice from tomatoes and apples. The Juice itself tastes fine, but, as mentioned above, it was a bit foamy. Some varieties foamed more than others. I learned that I needed to strain the juice. Straining caught a lot of the foam. I then followed the instructions in the Ball Book...so far, so good. However, my little juicer was having a hard time keeping up and it wasn't all that easy to do a lot (stopping, unjamming, cleaning, straining; not to mention the stuff spitting out all over the place). 
So, this year, I splurged and bought a steamer juicer. Tammy on dehydrate2store has a good video on them. MUCH less mess and fuss. A bit longer to steam juice, but good, clear and tasty juice with no fuss. :2thumb:
Apparently, steam juicing is the best method for juice extraction along with cold pressing. My steamer juicer was about $100 (get the steel one, not the aluminum one though) :congrat:


----------



## Centraltn

I use a steam juicer. My brother gave me his. I havent made juice yet but it seemed pretty easy with a steam juicer. No foam!


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

We have an electric juicer (Jack LaLane) this is more for healthy eating, the raw diet. Juice a beet, 2 stalks celery, 3 carrots, garlic and pice of ginger. Yummy. Very good for you. You can juice cabbage, broccoli, parslay, etc. in this type of juicer. Add an apple or a few slices to sweeten. but this juicer is for drinking that glass right now. A Squeezo or hand crank is more for bulk and canning. IMHO


----------



## seagrape

HimekoAndy said:


> I know to prepare milk lemon juice. It's a bit easy to make and it's the ideal drink for me to loss my weight.


What is "milk lemon juice"? Milk curdled with lemon juice? How does that help with weight loss?


----------



## The_Blob

seagrape said:


> What is "milk lemon juice"? Milk curdled with lemon juice? How does that help with weight loss?


my guess would be all the VOMITING involved...  :lolsmash:

seriously tho, isn't that just a buttermilk substitute for recipes? :dunno:


----------



## stayingthegame

did you try drying the foam? it might make a fruit leather. don't have a juicer but had an idea. :scratch


----------



## *Andi

I went with a steam juice extractor ... 

I love it!


----------



## goshengirl

I went with a steam juicer, too (Lehman's) - *Andi enabled me.  Easy-peasy, and it's also great for steam blanching veggies before canning them.


----------



## Enchant18

My favorite juice is carrot with a handful of sweet white grapes. Better than any store bought juice. I, like Herbal Pagan, have a jack lalane type juicer.


----------



## HozayBuck

*If your wanting to can juice or make jelly you should use a steam juicer. I bought a Breville juicer after watching the video " Sick, Tired and nearly Dead" I got a used one on eBay

Mine is for diet juicing. I too get foam but just drink it down as it's also pulp.

The first month or so I lost 35 pounds. then kinda stopped and started back today.

I love running a few carrots, apple and cuke thru it for my morning juice..

I paid a lot more then 5 bucks lol...good deals yawl!*


----------



## faithmarie

I have made juice for years. I would use peaches and the like in a smoothy only. But carrots and apples celery with ginger is YUMMY.... celery is so very good for you ... All berries only in smoothies. Watermelon is wonderful.
Fennel carrot apple.... All kinds of greens mixed with carrot and apple.


----------



## Enchant18

Mmmm....they all sound really good.


----------



## Catullus

carrot, apple, spinach, ginger for me. Feels like a cool tonic on your stomach. mmmm


----------

